# XM / GPS Nav. Unit?



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone know of a XM radio combined with a GPS auto navigation system?


----------



## secrecyguy (Feb 6, 2004)

clapple said:


> Anyone know of a XM radio combined with a GPS auto navigation system?


I believe Alpine have it.

But Sony and Alpine stop making XM tuners for their radios because XM is going to release an XM tuner that will work with Sony, Alpine, and Pioneer with a special adapter in couple of months.

In meantine, I say don't wait. I recommend just get the radio with GPS and than add Delphi Roady to it. The Roady can do lot more stuff like displaying two lines on the same display with 16 characters.

I think you will be more happy with this setup.


----------

